# Qualities of a Good Angler



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Saw this on another forum a while back. For me qualities of a good angler are also qualities one carries throughout their life. So here are a few qualities I see for a good angler.

Honest
Intregrity
Compassionate
Confidence
Appreciation
Takes (advice/criticism)
Knowledgeable
Listener
Ethical
Humble
Modest
Respectful
3Ps (Passion, Persistence, Patience)
Thankful
Sincere
Dedicated and hard working
Law abiding
Can laugh at oneself
Teacher and also student
Not big headed/vain/continual bragger


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I flunked.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

#1 is Honesty?? :lol: Whats a few inches??


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't an honest angler an oxymoron?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Leaky said:


> I flunked.


Hmmmm...don't think you flunked think you're well old enough and mature owing up...by all means no one is 100% perfect...its when one owns up...bellies up to the bar and says hey I made some mistakes is where r-e-s-p-e-c-t is earned...nothing wrong with 'tat' IMHO...a few others should inspire to belly up to the bar and admit...but it is what it is with a very few IMHO...



Ton_Def said:


> #1 is Honesty?? :lol: *Whats a few inches*??


ROFLOL...learned a while ago...well thats what...and well again do I dare say again...ah hummmm learned that most Men...well...say and wish for....'a few inches'.... :mrgreen: :O•-: :mrgreen:



Grandpa D said:


> Isn't an honest angler an oxymoron?


 ... 

For us and call us anal...oh well it is what it is...however, when we boated a PB 49.50" last year I had numerous individuals say Kim...if would've said it was 50" no one would've known anything different...but you know what my reply back to them was...we'd know...fudging and fish'n for what we primarily target...well for us we don't do...why? Maybe thats a guy man species mucho thing...for us as old women folk well we know...honesty and intregrity go hand-n-hand....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

In all honesty, I wish that more angler would live by these qualities.
I would just add to Law Abiding, knowledgeable about the laws.
If we go fishing knowing the regulations and laws, it makes for a much better outing.
Why get fined for a law that you just didn't know about?
Know before you go.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

K2,
You are way toooooooo kind.  I'll try to live up to your opinion of me.  
It will be tough, but I'll try.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Respect the resources. It makes me sick seeing all the trash at some of our fisheries. Take a few minutes and at a minimum clean up after yourself. I always have my kids walk the bank for a hundred or so yards and gather up t rash before we leave.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Respect the resources. It makes me sick seeing all the trash at some of our fisheries. Take a few minutes and at a minimum clean up after yourself. I always have my kids walk the bank for a hundred or so yards and gather up t rash before we leave.


That is so amazingly annoying to me! Sometimes I will end up in places that look like people havent been there in a very long time and sure enough, I will find a fresh 12 pack of empty beer cans sitting on the ground somewhere.

And people wonder why land owners are so bitter about allowing public access to their property! :roll:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

K2, the list you posted is a wonderful list to describe the qualities of a good *person*. (or parent, teacher, etc....)

As for a good angler, the more I fish, the more I think that the main trait is that angler simply *has fun* in what he/she is doing. If you are having fun, you will get better at whatever you do.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Respect the resources. It makes me sick seeing all the trash at some of our fisheries. Take a few minutes and at a minimum clean up after yourself. I always have my kids walk the bank for a hundred or so yards and gather up t rash before we leave.


Somehow they pack it in but yet cannot pack it out! Why?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Littering and poaching is way too abundant here in Utah. Some think poaching just one fish isn't that bad. I say that "little" incident tells me enough about you as a person and I stay away.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Respect the resources. It makes me sick seeing all the trash at some of our fisheries. Take a few minutes and at a minimum clean up after yourself. I always have my kids walk the bank for a hundred or so yards and gather up t rash before we leave.
> ...


I wish I knew. Lack of respect, laziness who knows.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, the litter is the worst! You'd think that people would be happy to carry their beer or soda cans out. They weigh a lot less on the way out! All food wrappers, for that matter. It's sickening.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I seem to see way more beer bottles than everything else combined. Just last weekend we found no less than a dozen on a private access portion of a lake, the landowner has granted special access to a handful of cabin owners, which I would assume would make people all the more careful about it, but lazy pigs are lazy pigs no matter what the circumstances are.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A couple more qualities I think are important in a good angler:
Takes a kid.
Has enough worms to share.
Remembers the sunscreen.
Has enough gear for those who forget, and is capable of untangling somebody else's knots or respooling their reel without excessive cussing.
If the kids get bored knows how to catch grasshoppers, brought BB guns or happens to have all the stuff required to cook hotdogs over a fire.
If it's boat trip doesn’t mind just zooming around because it’s fun.
Brings lots of snacks that are off limits at home.
Hasn’t grown up yet and has no intentions of doing so.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Cooky you are spot on!


----------

